# Tattoo ideas needed: symbols



## budda (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys

so i'm probably going to get a small but meaningful tattoo, on the back of my leg just above my ankle, and it needs to be of something that will never change.

my life has 2 (3 if you're picky) constants:
family/friends
music.

so im wondering what are some symbols for those? i know there's music notes and staves, but what about other stuff? the tattoo will probably be a 2x2in. deal.

im just really not sure what there is, and I'm hoping you guys can help me out 

I also plan on asking various tattoo artists to draw something that they think is an accurate symbol of my love of music.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 26, 2008)

Family, friends & music are all HUGE topics to draw from. I would look at all 3 topics & pick something very specific (i.e. very meaningful to you) from each one. From there, you can narrow it down further to something uniquely you.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Aug 26, 2008)

2x2 is REALLY small when it comes to tattoos....it would need to be pretty simple.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 26, 2008)

Just get

Stitch <3


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2008)

HotRodded7321 said:


> 2x2 is REALLY small when it comes to tattoos....it would need to be pretty simple.



that's the general plan, at least for this first one.

Ideally i'll get a bigger one in the shoulder/bicep area, but since i plan on working out for good now, my body is going to change a bit, so i am going to wait a while (a year or two kinda deal) on that spot.

shannon, what are some you can think of off the cuff? i dunno if its just uber-brainfart on my part or what, but i really cant think of anything


----------

